# Princeton wv-id# 16962 gorgeous b&t m, needs out now!



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

ID# 16962 
Male
German Shepherd 
Arrival date 03/01/13

Adopt at Mercer Co Animal Shelter (Princeton, WV) 304-425-2838 or 304-425-2880. Stacey Martin is the rescue coordinator and rescues can reach her at 304-887-0614. Open Mon-Sat 12-6. Be sure to use ID# when calling about an animal. The adoption fee covers shots, worming, and neutering. 75$ for dogs and $40 for 

http://www.facebook.com/volunteer.mercerco



Please call Stacey Martin at the shelter if you are interested in helping this handsome boy!!! The shelter is playing 'catch-up' on euthanizing after being without the medicine for euthanasia for a few months. (has been a shortage for some time now from mfgs. )Each dog that is quickly adopted and pulled from the shelter also saves the life of other dogs/cats who have been there the longest!!!


----------

